# Digital display and clock not in sync on my T-Touch



## EF76 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi all,

I recently had the battery on my old (1st gen I think) stainless steel T-Touch - Not by a authorized dealer, I know mistake.... Now the digital display and clock are not in sync. Does anyone know how to reset the module so the hands and digi are working together again? Any help is very much appreciated!!

many thanks,
Eric


----------



## Mr Fjeld (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi Eric,
Look no further. It's easily fixed and I've done it myself several times:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f62/t-touch-owners-might-find-useful-323430.html

The thread is a sticky so it should be easy to find next time.


----------



## EF76 (Apr 27, 2011)

many thanks! I'm new to the forum and appreciate the help very much


----------

